
Ask HN: What's your company's center of attention (obsession)? - julienreszka
Is it customers?<p>Is it competitors?<p>Is it technology?<p>Is it product?<p>What is it?
======
Trias11
Attention: Customers, Advanced technology.

Obsession: Sudden cloud-everything religion. "Cloud or death". I concerned
that it may hurt proven track record, flexibility and sales of on-prem and
standalone editions of solution. Also - cloud platform providers are known to
take sides and step onto toes of their own customers if they like their
business models. So this "cloud everything" religion is carrying certain extra
risks.

------
sethammons
Customers. They allow us to do what we do and get paid for it. It is our job
to do right by them.

------
quickthrower2
Marketplace and growth

